# Looking for belgian hare breeder



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

can anyone reccomened a breeder of belgian hares in the east lancs/west yorkshire area? looking for 2 young does as a companion for my nearly 3 year old neuterd boy who has recently lost his companion. he adored her and has never been on his own so im looking for some new companions. in an ideal world id like one traditional red and a black and tan but this isnt essential, another neuterd male would also be considered. if anyone knows of any rescued hares looking for a new home please let me know! they would be kept as pets in out large 14x8 rabbit shed and wouldnt be bred from. thanks in advance for any replies


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

If you go a bit further afield, there's Paul Threapleton:

belgian hares for show and pet from yorkshire based rabbit breeders


----------



## glennskow (Jul 12, 2009)

hi there im in leeds , but your side so to speak a friend of mine has 2 does (red) but says the does will have to be kept seperate .they are good quality also are 4 1/2 months and are £20.00 each ,,glenn


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Here are some club secretaries contact details for you:

*British Belgian Hare Club*
Mr. R. Massey, Tel: 01283-701188 ​ *Midland Belgian Hare* 
Mrs D. Massey, Tel: 01283-701188

*Northern Belgian Hare* 
Mr. R. Wearmouth, Tel: 01740-652039


Give any of them a ring & they will help you find what you are looking for.​


----------



## glennskow (Jul 12, 2009)

hi . have you thought about the hares ? someone else is interested in one of the does .thanks


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

hi, sorry didnt get back sooner. im really sorry if iv wasted your time but iv been offered some closer to home that im looking into. again im very sorry if iv wasted your time and im very grateful for everyones help


----------



## glennskow (Jul 12, 2009)

ok no worries


----------

